# Custom Grilles



## Guest (Jul 6, 2002)

Anyone know of a company that makes custom Mesh grilles for the B13 sentra? I have seen a few cars with them but cannot seem to find these anywhere. Input would be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## blairellis (Jul 6, 2002)

since your looking to change teh appearance of the front end of your car (thats what it sounds like) id say look into the mexican headlights, which if im not mistaken comes with a diffrent grille...they look badass. search either the sr20 boards or the b15 boards (b15 i know has them) for mexican headlights. There should be a few pics floating around


----------



## TREYDEE (Jul 10, 2002)

*HOWS THIS!!!!!*


----------



## 1slickser (May 27, 2002)

TREYDEE that looks bad as hell!!! were did you get your headlight conversion and how much was it? Also what kind of wheels do you have and what size? They look awsome!! Your car looks great!!


----------



## TREYDEE (Jul 10, 2002)

*Yo*

I got the entire kit for about $335 bucks from
mossynissan.com, the rims you see are 17'' but I'm
down to 15'' now.


----------



## coachflip (May 7, 2002)

That Tsuru conversion is the best thing going right now for the front end of our cars. My buddy just installed them and mine are coming as a christmas gift to myself. For mesh grills and stuff there is a guy on the www.sr20deforum.com that is making and selling them and a company called www.dg-racing.com sells them also.

Brent Meints


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

I'm not a big fan of the grill but I want to do the Tsuru lights on an SE-R simply because I know the housing is going to be all hazy and dull. How much are just the lights and no trim and grill or do you have to buy the whole thing?


----------



## coachflip (May 7, 2002)

I think it is the whole kit or nothing, but call Greg Vogel at www.mossyperformance.com and he can help you out with that. He may break up a set for you. The reason for the grille is that the headlights are more angled than stock so the stock grille will need modification to fit the Tsuru lights.

BRent


----------

